# [Audio] Comment entendre le son sortant de ma platine vinyle

## Fistons

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté une platine vinyle Ion Profile LP, et je souhaiterai pouvoir la brancher sur le Pc. Bon, c'est de l'USB, c'est pas bien compliqué. Le soucis, c'est que le son de sort pas, alors que sous Windows Seven, ça fonctionne.

alsamixer me détecte une carte Audio Codec, que j'ai bien sur "unmuté", sans résultat.

Ai-je oublié quelque chose?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu compilé le support pour "USB Audio" dans le noyau ?

Sinon, je crains que ce ne soit pas possible. ION fait des trucs peu compatibles avec Linux  :Confused: 

----------

## Fistons

J'ai bien compiler le support USB Audio Codec, sinon je suppose que Alsa ne le verrait pas.

Sinon, d'après les commentaires sur la fiche sur Ldlc ( http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00094407.html ), cela fonctionne sur une Ubuntu, du moins pour l'export vers Audacity (alors que je veux juste, pour le moment, entendre ce qui ce joue)

----------

## Fistons

J'arrive effectivement a enregistrer le vinyle avec Audacity. 

Maintenant, je n'arrive toujours pas a l'entendre "de base" quand j'en joue un. Quelqu'un a une idée?

----------

## xaviermiller

il faut connecter la sortie de ta platine vers la sortie de ton ordi.

Je ne sais pas comment faire avec alsa, mais je sais que ça marche avec jack (et qjacktctl).

----------

## Fistons

J'ai mis le use flag jack, j'ai recompiler tout ce qu'il faut et j'ai emerger qjackctl.

Maintenant, je suis un peu paumé... Et j'ai toujours pas de son.

Que dois je faire?

----------

